# need plan or picture for silverware chest



## luckyudesign (Jul 10, 2009)

i am wanting to build my wife a silverware chest set after the style they were built 200 yrs ago. they would've been built as a pair and the silverware would stand up instead of lay flat in them. i seen some years ago but cant seem to find a picture or anything to go off of. they usually would have a veneer on them. anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

did you try a google image search?

i searched for silverware case and silverware cabinet and got several hits but im not sure exactly what you are looking for


----------



## luckyudesign (Jul 10, 2009)

yes i have. many times. just did it again. a local woodworker i know who has many years of fine woodworking mag says that there was an article in one a long time ago but he cant find it. some reason they are quite elusive. thought about stepping out and trying to build one but wondered if any one here would be interested in helping me come up with a plan.

the idea i'm looking for would be a box maybe 8-10" square and 12'' high with a curved front and a sloped lid. the lid would open and there would be cubicles for flatware. you would stack maybe 5 forks together and put them in one cubicle 5 spoons in one but all knives will stand up in the back of box by themselves. like i said earlier this would be a pair that would sit together.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

is this by chance what you are looking for?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Searched 18th century knife case*

Found this link: http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/lot_details.aspx?intObjectID=5178463


----------



## luckyudesign (Jul 10, 2009)

thank you so much, mike and woodnthings!!! i have searched high and low for something like that! those are beautiful! now i have to figure out how to build them. did you find these in google search? what did you search for?


----------



## luckyudesign (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://chestofbooks.com/home-improvement/woodworking/Sloyd-Paper-Cardboard-Iron/images/31-Knife-Box-141.jpg&imgrefurl=http://chestofbooks.com/home-improvement/woodworking/Sloyd-Paper-Cardboard-Iron/31-Knife-Box.html&h=488&w=500&sz=18&tbnid=x8O4boCKrCtSDM:&tbnh=127&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dknife%2Bbox&usg=__69hrGzARZWnrHgfGAuHTx5F1Qro=&ei=2JNYSq65BI7Ktgex4O3dCg&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=5&ct=image

would this look to you like it would be a plan if i would order this book or is this the only info it would have?


----------



## luckyudesign (Jul 10, 2009)

wow i'm finding all kind of things now that i know they are called knife boxes.

http://www.woodworkforums.com/showthread.php?p=626724


----------

